# قسم موسيقي



## BishoRagheb (15 أبريل 2009)

مساء الخير علي الكل
انا كنت بقترح ان احنا نعمل قسم للموسيقي
فيه كل حاجة تخصها
الادوات الموسيقية
تحميل مقاطع موسيقية جميع انواعها
تاريخ الموسيقي وماشابه
واي حدد يقدر يدخل ويعمل فيه مواضيع براحته
وفيه الكفاءات اللازمة وانا عندي كام كبير من المواضيع
وكافي
ومش هيبقي فسم مستقل
هيكون قسم فرعي جوه الترانيم
مش مستقل
يبقي خاضع للمرئيات وكده
مع الترانيم


وكله في الاخر يرجع ليكم
الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء:hlp:​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أبريل 2009)

فكرة جميلة يا بيشوي

ونشوف رائي روك وباقي افراد الادارة


----------



## BishoRagheb (15 أبريل 2009)

coptic man قال:


> فكرة جميلة يا بيشوي
> 
> ونشوف رائي روك وباقي افراد الادارة



ياخبر
استاذ مينا بحاله في الاقتراح
الموضوع نور ياباشا
ربنا يعمل اللي فيه الخير​


----------



## M a r i a m (15 أبريل 2009)

فكرة حلوة اوي يابيشو بجد
وانا هستني رأي ماى روك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (15 أبريل 2009)

وانت معايا يامرمر طبعا
مش عايزة كلام
دانتي استاذة​


----------



## ماريتا (15 أبريل 2009)

فكرة حلوة اوى يا بيشو
ربنا يباركك


----------



## mero_engel (15 أبريل 2009)

*فكره كويسه فعلا *
*وانا بايد بشده*
*بس اعتقد حاليا صعب  قسم جديد*
*ممكن يتعمل قسم فرعي *
*او موضوع يكون مثبت في قسم الترانيم *
*وهنستني راي روك في الموضوع دا*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (15 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ياماريتا
وشكرا ياميرو
والقسم هيبقي فرعي
مش مستقل طبعا​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 أبريل 2009)

*فكرة جميلة خالص يا بيشو
يا ريت زعيمنا يوافق عليها 
الرب يبارك في افكارك​*


----------



## أَمَة (16 أبريل 2009)

فكرة حلوة يا بيشو
 لو انت شايف امكانية استمرار القسم
يعني مش يكون طفرة فترة قصيرة وبعدين ينتهي.

هل لديك جدول عمل مسبق؟

بالتوفيق وحظا سعيدا​


----------



## BishoRagheb (16 أبريل 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *فكرة جميلة خالص يا بيشو
> يا ريت زعيمنا يوافق عليها
> الرب يبارك في افكارك​*



شكرا ياراجعا علي التشجيع​


----------



## BishoRagheb (16 أبريل 2009)

أمة قال:


> فكرة حلوة يا بيشو
> لو انت شايف امكانية استمرار القسم
> يعني مش يكون طفرة فترة قصيرة وبعدين ينتهي.
> 
> ...



انا فعلا محضر مجموعة من المواضيع تغطي
جزء كبير
وفيه اعضاء مهتمين جدا بالموسيقي ونفسهم
في مواضيع ومشاركة وتعليم
وربنا يعمل اللي فيه الخير​


----------



## My Rock (16 أبريل 2009)

كيف ستختلف فكرة القسم عن قسم الترانيم؟ خصوصاً إننا منتدى مسيحي ديني لا يسمح للاغاني الدنيوية..


----------



## BishoRagheb (16 أبريل 2009)

اخي العزيز روك
انا لا اتحدث عن الاغاني 
او الموسيقي الصاخبة
فقط اتحدث عن الموسيقي بشكل عام
النوتة الموسيقية
المقطوعات العالمية 
الموسيقي العادية 
الالات الموسيقية

وتلك الاشياء لاتعارض ولاتدخل في اي منعطف ديني

والقرار اولا واخيرا في ايد حضرتك
اسف للازعاج​


----------



## My Rock (16 أبريل 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> اخي العزيز روك​
> انا لا اتحدث عن الاغاني
> او الموسيقي الصاخبة
> فقط اتحدث عن الموسيقي بشكل عام
> ...


 

المقطوعات العالمية كسمفونيات بيتهوفن أو موزارت أو غيرهم هي مقطوعات يوجد لها حقوق طبع و تداولها بدون دفع ثمنها شئ غير قانوني

ما تاريخ الموسيقى و الالات الموسيقية فيمكن حصرها في مواضيع في القسم العام.. متى كبرت الفكرة و لاقت اهتمام و مشاركة و اصبحت مواضيع الموسيقى بالمئات و المشاركات بالالاف سنفكر حينها في نقلها لقسم منعزل..

صراحة لا أرى ضرورة في إنشاء قسم جديد حالياً خصوصاً إننا لا نملك مادة لهذه الفكرة..

سلام و نعمة


----------



## BishoRagheb (16 أبريل 2009)

شكرا 
واسف علي الازعاج​


----------



## zama (17 أبريل 2009)

فكرة جميلة


----------

